# SevenString Software Upgrade



## Alex

Hey everyone! Just heads up that the SevenString forum software will be upgraded with new features and other enhancements this Friday at 8 PM EST. During the upgrade, the forum may experience some downtime (we estimate around 45 minutes).

We will keep you posted in this thread on any changes or issues with the upcoming upgrade.


----------



## Crungy

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Stiman

Can we see the change log by chance?


----------



## profwoot

I'd been wondering who runs this place. Alex, do you have an alt or are you just not into bickering about gear on the internet?


----------



## cwhitey2




----------



## tedtan

profwoot said:


> I'd been wondering who runs this place. Alex, do you have an alt or are you just not into bickering about gear on the internet?



You may get his attention by starting a thread on scotch. If memory serves, he’s a Glenlivet man.


----------



## thebeesknees22

we gonna get more emojis?


----------



## Hollowway

Sigh. Well, it looks like I'll get 45 minutes of practice in this week.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I am excite.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Sigh. Well, it looks like I'll get 45 minutes of practice in this week.


I'm going to travel during my time off.


----------



## Crungy

I'll have more Reverb time to shop for pickups hahahahhahwhahahwhahhwhwhahqhahahqqa


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm going to travel during my time off.


----------



## Adieu

This is so much worse

How are you not checking how a forum would look on mobile devices in this day and age before committing to a software "upgrade"?

PC appearance is nearly irrelevant by now. Optimize for android.


----------



## LostTheTone

Adieu said:


> This is so much worse
> 
> How are you not checking how a forum would look on mobile devices in this day and age before committing to a software "upgrade"?
> 
> PC appearance is nearly irrelevant by now. Optimize for android.



I mean, "worse" and "different" arent always the same thing.

This is different. And I am not sure how I feel about having avatars above posts instead of beside them. But give it more than 10 minutes before you decide it's terrible.


----------



## Randy

Looks same-ish enough, I dunno how anyone can have strong feelings on it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Slight quirk possibly found:

Page numbers for posts on forums pages only show up in landscape mode on multiple mobile IOS browsers for me. They don't show on portrait.

Not a fan of the new set up so far.


----------



## Alberto7

It's ok. Just another change to get used to. My main gripe is that I used the "Watched threads" page as my home page to keep track of all the conversations I'm involved in. Previously, once something was read, it disappeared from the menu. Now the thread title is merely unbolded.

Maybe I just need to navigate a little bit more to find the correct setting to remove my read threads from the list.


----------



## StevenC

Can anyone help me, I'm struggling to get the new site to djent?


----------



## CanserDYI

Why the fuck is my page covered in ads now. This sucks.


----------



## laxu

iPad layout seems kinda broken. The useless Latest posts takes a lot of space and shrinks the thread titles to unusably small on my iPad Pro.


----------



## SpaceDock

The “latest posts” is on every page so the width of the posts is too thin imo. I would prefer no “latest posts” widget because we have the “new posts” button already. Using on iPad.


----------



## StevenC

Also, I notice we've still got all those off topic subforums about guitars and music on this politics forum.


----------



## thebeesknees22

we have new emoojiiiiiiiiiis


----------



## Stiman

I'm a fan.


----------



## LostTheTone

StevenC said:


> Also, I notice we've still got all those off topic subforums about guitars and music on this politics forum.



You have to wait for version 3.01b for all this "music" stuff to get automatically deleted.


----------



## LostTheTone

thebeesknees22 said:


> we have new emoojiiiiiiiiiis



I also notice we still have the trove of dreadful old emojis that you have to scroll past. A choice that certainly no-one will complain about.


----------



## Kaura

New site looks gross and IS STILL SLOW AS FUCK! Jesus, learn to code...

Edit: Also, why is the actual post font grey and the signatures a lighter shade? Looks confusing af.
Edit2: 
Edit3: BRING BACK THE ORIGINAL COOL EMOJI FFS!
Edit4: Also, I'd like to state that I'm just joking here. I mean, I'm genuinely not impressed by these updates especially if the core problem (server/connection issues) isn't fixed. But I know I'll get used to the new design in two weeks like with any other site that decides to freshen up.

@LostTheTone Speak for youself, lol. The old emojis are the real shit.


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> Also, why is the actual post font grey and the signatures a lighter shade? Looks confusing af.



I for one like that it's easier to read my signature than this post. I don't think enough attention can be drawn to funny Swedish words that sound like minge.


----------



## Kaura

LostTheTone said:


> I for one like that it's easier to read my signature than this post. I don't think enough attention can be drawn to funny Swedish words that sound like minge.



If I want my daily Swedish lesson then I'd just go back to high school, lol.


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> If I want my daily Swedish lesson then I'd just go back to high school, lol.



Oh shit son, är du från Sverige? 

I have to ask that because the new fucking forum doesn't show people's location anymore, so I don't know if I'm talking to someone from Bumblefuck WY or Linköping two miles away from where my wife grew up.

I take back what I said earlier. Everything is different, therefore dreadful. Except the emojis, which are unfathomably the same and so still dreadful.


----------



## Kaura

LostTheTone said:


> Oh shit son, är du från Sverige?
> 
> I have to ask that because the new fucking forum doesn't show people's location anymore, so I don't know if I'm talking to someone from Bumblefuck WY or Linköping two miles away from where my wife grew up.
> 
> I take back what I said earlier. Everything is different, therefore dreadful. Except the emojis, which are unfathomably the same and so still dreadful.



Nej, jag kommer från Finland så jag måste läsat Sverige som det är officiel språket här i Finland. Or something like that: 

I can still see the location. It says you're from South east England so I wonder if it's a bug if you can speak Swedish.


----------



## jaxadam

Why are everyone's avatars different?


----------



## LostTheTone

Kaura said:


> Nej, jag kommer från Finland så jag måste läsat Sverige som det är officiel språket här i Finland. Or something like that:
> 
> I can still see the location. It says you're from South east England so I wonder if it's a bug if you can speak Swedish.



I am pressing X for my moomin brother. I resist learning more Svensk so I never have to speak to my mother in law.

Maybe the location thing is just me. My phone is just Android, on Brave browser. But then my phone is also a Unihertz Titan that makes a lot of apps freak out because they can't decide if it's a giant phone with a square screen or a tiny tablet with a square screen.


----------



## Accoun

Notes so far:

- Round avatars are cancer
- Needs a bit more contrast between the text and background
- Actually, the theme as a whole needs a bit more contrast
- The font in the typing field is a notch too small
- Not enough distinction between posts and signatures
- Did they remove the list function?


----------



## ixlramp

SpaceDock said:


> The “latest posts” is on every page so the width of the posts is too thin imo.


I absolutely agree.
This is an important issue. The narrowing of all posts just to have the uselessness of 'latest posts' on every ***king page is a very bad change. Screen width is precious.
Admins, please attend to this if possible, thanks.

I agree that the font in the posting field is too small.
... and that the fashionable round avatars are bad, they remove the corner sections of the original images. But, we might be stuck with them.

Huge amounts of new emoticons, lots of potential for fun and creativity with these.


----------



## Seabeast2000

I just found out SSO's guitar requirements also apply to this site.


----------



## Accoun

ixlramp said:


> Screen width is precious.



Eh, debatable. I believe having the text span the whole width of the screen is considered bad and I don't think there's anything wrong with the new width. Assuming you mean standard landscape screen.
That being said, it disappears way too late when testing resizing the window. It shouldn't be there on a vertical screen IMO.


----------



## BlackMastodon

CanserDYI said:


> Why the fuck is my page covered in ads now. This sucks.


Weird, I have 0 ads when I'm logged in.

New site is shiny and chrome. We'll get used to it. Earth keeps spinning.

Edit:
Location still shows up fine on Firefox on Android.
Signatures still non-existent on Android.
No performance issues so far.
Agree, round avatars suck and whoever started that trend online should go to jail.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BlackMastodon said:


> Weird, I have 0 ads when I'm logged in.
> 
> New site is shiny and chrome. We'll get used to it. Earth keeps spinning.



Contributor status has always come with a no/less ad experience.


----------



## CanserDYI

Shit how does one become a contributor? Can i donate a few bucks or something? Jeeeez this never used to give me ads, now I have one every 3 posts and 3 along the side bar above the Latest Posts.

EDIT :Idk who did it but there are no more ads? That's cool? Thanks?


----------



## Ribboz

Why change something that was already great? :/


----------



## Emperoff

My thoughts, as someone who has been here for 17 years on an (almost) unchanged website.

+ I like the overall look. It's more modern but it's still ss.org

+ Higher-res avatars and custom profile picture functions are cool.

- The "Latest Posts" area is too big. The main content of the website (posts) gets offset to the left, so you're basically reading everything "looking at the side of the screen". That is *really bad* website design, as it becomes eye-fatiguing.

- Sevenstring.org title and 777 logo are way too big now, and the navigation bar below them too small. On Android, the logo looks super small (wtf?), and again the icons size on the bar are nowhere near Android/Material Design recommended size for touchscreens.

- On each subforum we have a lot of supplementary content (board title, description, pages, mark read/watch, filters) wasting a lot of space. It's specially bad on mobile since it occupies half screen size before thread titles appear. I'm sure this could be optimized perhaps moving the threads page count to the right next to the other options (mark read, watch, etc).

- Text now is grey, but signatures are white. Just reverse that. It makes zero sense.

- Text while making a post (as I am now) is small and bright white, contrasting with point above. Not good either.

- Reaction system is completely unnecessary, IMHO. Likes were fine enough, but not a big deal.


All this list might sound like I hate the new design, but I don't. I actually like it. Most of these are things that I think they should be addressed.


----------



## Sermo Lupi

Not a fan of the visual changes in the least, but before we spend any more time on constructive feedback, can anything even be changed at this point? I recall the last upgrade was to the forum architecture and the visual changes were unavoidable. Same case here, or can tweaks still be made?


----------



## Matt08642

I agree with whoever mentioned the post color/sig color being wonky. If you flip those two so the post is white text and sig is dark grey, I don't think I'd really have any issues with the new layout.


----------



## jaxadam

Why does it have my location as Jacksonville? I moved out of that shithole years ago. I live in south Jacksonville now.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Yep... regarding the post/ sig color & size ratio, makes me feel like the only thing that @LostTheTone cares about is alerting people that the Swedish word for laundry is tvätt.

I also don't dig the round avatar pics. Admin cut off my cat's ears and as anyone can see, she is clearly upset about that.


----------



## aWoodenShip

I don't mind the overall new look. Agree with the sentiment that it's just a more modern version of what we've always had. My only grievance so far is that it's really difficult to distinguish between read and unread threads in the sub forum.


----------



## thebeesknees22

Emperoff said:


> My thoughts, as someone who has been here for 17 years on an (almost) unchanged website.
> 
> + I like the overall look. It's more modern but it's still ss.org
> 
> + Higher-res avatars and custom profile picture functions are cool.
> 
> - The "Latest Posts" area is too big. The main content of the website (posts) gets offset to the left, so you're basically reading everything "looking at the side of the screen". That is *really bad* website design, as it becomes eye-fatiguing.
> 
> - Sevenstring.org title and 777 logo are way too big now, and the navigation bar below them too small. On Android, the logo looks super small (wtf?), and again the icons size on the bar are nowhere near Android/Material Design recommended size for touchscreens.
> 
> - On each subforum we have a lot of supplementary content (board title, description, pages, mark read/watch, filters) wasting a lot of space. It's specially bad on mobile since it occupies half screen size before thread titles appear. I'm sure this could be optimized perhaps moving the threads page count to the right next to the other options (mark read, watch, etc).
> 
> - Text now is grey, but signatures are white. Just reverse that. It makes zero sense.
> 
> - Text while making a post (as I am now) is small and bright white, contrasting with point above. Not good either.
> 
> - Reaction system is completely unnecessary, IMHO. Likes were fine enough, but not a big deal.
> 
> 
> All this list might sound like I hate the new design, but I don't. I actually like it. Most of these are things that I think they should be addressed.




The main text being gray and the signatures being white is reaaaallly messing with my head..


----------



## Emperoff

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep... regarding the post/ sig color & size ratio, makes me feel like the only thing that @LostTheTone cares about is alerting people that the Swedish word for laundry is tvätt.
> 
> I also don't dig the round avatar pics. Admin cut off my cat's ears and as anyone can see, she is clearly upset about that.



So I found your cat joke funny, and I gave you my first "funny" reaction after the new updgrade. The post just shows a like. What's the point of that shit then?


----------



## Ribboz

How about an option to hide the latest posts?

Also I like the grey font. White on black should be saved for a high contrast option. Light Grey on this Dark grey is easier on the eyes.


----------



## Xaios

- The Latest posts sidebar should be collapsible. As it stands it takes up nearly a quarter of horizontal screen real estate on a 1080p monitor.
- The addition of standard Unicode emojis _in addition_ to the old school goofy AF SSO emojis is a positive change.
- Round avatars suck.
- Signature text should not be brighter than post text.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

Emperoff said:


> So I found your cat joke funny, and I gave you my first "funny" reaction after the new updgrade. The post just shows a like. What's the point of that shit then?





Emperoff said:


> So I found your cat joke funny, and I gave you my first "funny" reaction after the new updgrade. The post just shows a like. What's the point of that shit then?


Yep... I just noticed that. I think this reaction score with the different emojis is awfully silly and pointless... and maybe not working as intended idk. I'm also noticing that your reply has double posted though I only hit "+Quote" once.

On another more serious note, I'm seeing ads in between posts. I never had those ads popping up between posts prior to the "upgrade" but not surprising since software updating on many sites is actually more about generating more ad revenue.. Really screws up seamless reading with ads and hard to decipher reply/ sig lines all competing for your attention.


----------



## Emperoff

Ribboz said:


> How about an option to hide the latest posts?
> 
> Also I like the grey font. White on black should be saved for a high contrast option. Light Grey on this Dark grey is easier on the eyes.



Older white was "a bit" too bright for my taste, but this grey is just too dark. There are shades in between that can be perfectly used. Most programming tools include dark themes with very comfortable balance between dark background and fonts (since you spend the whole day looking at that screen):


----------



## Ribboz

Emperoff said:


> Older white was "a bit" too bright for my taste, but this grey is just too dark. There are shades in between that can be perfectly used. Most programming tools include dark themes with very comfortable balance between dark background and fonts (since you spend the whole day looking at that screen):


Ok. I guess it depends on the monitor. Somewhere in-between would be fine.

When you first said white font I suddenly remembered the first time I setup blender to be black and white and just hated it. Hah.

Edit: I take back what I said. It is too dark. The color of the font as I was writing this comment is way better. (Brighter)


----------



## Hollowway

I have already begun to adapt. You're welcome.


----------



## Bodes

As most of my viewing is on an old, up to date, Samsung, looks ok to me.

I like the menu bar staying at the top much better. Was it there before? Is it that I am looking at/for changes that I now noticed it?!? 

I do like the Jump to new and watch buttons.

I like I can now kiss you all for great comments!


----------



## Hollowway

I just noticed the signatures don’t show up on mobile. People are probably wondering what the hell my earlier post is about, lol.


----------



## buriedoutback

I used to click on Gear (or whatever), and then every thread that had posts that I hadn't read, had an asterisk (i think it was * ).
I looked through the settings and can't find a way to make this show up again.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> Contributor status has always come with a no/less ad experience.



I see ads. Something must not be going well or now everyone sees them. If we went from "none" to "less" well, that sucks.

Looks like the infamous "latest posts" section is just an excuse to place huge ads below.


----------



## Wc707

Seems like it'll just take some getting used to.


----------



## SpaceDock

Just realized I can finally see all the pics without having to do the reply trick!!!


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> I just noticed the signatures don’t show up on mobile. People are probably wondering what the hell my earlier post is about, lol.


I dint remember them being visible in portrait mode before, but currently they are visible in landscape. At least with at my phone's screen res.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> I dint remember them being visible in portrait mode before, but currently they are visible in landscape. At least with at my phone's screen res.


I think you're right. It just caught me off guard when they made the signatures in 72 point font with flashing neon and arrows around them. I can't not see them before I read the actual post, now.


----------



## LordCashew

StevenC said:


> Can anyone help me, I'm struggling to get the new site to djent?


Needs a longer scale length. At least 29.4" but 30" would be even better.


----------



## narad

The new versatility of the emojis added to the like button is really cool (I'm a bit scared to imagine how that's going to play out in Off-Topic though). But the grey text is really too dark for me too see easily. I wouldn't complain about subjective stuff, but I can tell it's going to give me a lot of eye strain during the day when it's bright out. Grey is good, but that grey is a bit too dark IMO.


----------



## Nlelith

Am I the only one getting Cloudflare errors all the time? Refreshing the page a couple of times fixes it, but it's far from ideal experience. This started before the update, btw.


----------



## mastapimp

I am now disliking people I don't even know because their signatures dominate every post.


----------



## StevenC

narad said:


> But the grey text is really too dark for me too see easily.


We can finally all say what we really think


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> We can finally all say what we really think



How did @narad react with that angry thing? I just see Like.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> How did @narad react with that angry thing? I just see Like.



Hover the Like button.


----------



## pondman

Where did the old emojis go ?


----------



## CanserDYI

High Plains Drifter said:


> Yep... I just noticed that. I think this reaction score with the different emojis is awfully silly and pointless... and maybe not working as intended idk. I'm also noticing that your reply has double posted though I only hit "+Quote" once.
> 
> On another more serious note, I'm seeing ads in between posts. I never had those ads popping up between posts prior to the "upgrade" but not surprising since software updating on many sites is actually more about generating more ad revenue.. Really screws up seamless reading with ads and hard to decipher reply/ sig lines all competing for your attention.


I had ads for like 6 hours, now they're gone. Maybe you should complain more bc mine disappeared after I bitched about it


----------



## StevenC

Seabeast2000 said:


> How did @narad react with that angry thing? I just see Like.


He has so much pent up rage that it is spilling over into the digital world.


----------



## StevenC

pondman said:


> Where did the old emojis go ?


I think the shortcuts are broken, but it should be in the same place as usual. If you're on mobile there might be 3 dots beside the link and picture icons which gives an extended menu,or it's in landacape


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> He has so much pent up rage that it is spilling over into the digital world.


Ahh I see it.


----------



## pondman

StevenC said:


> I think the shortcuts are broken, but it should be in the same place as usual. If you're on mobile there might be 3 dots beside the link and picture icons which gives an extended menu,or it's in landacape


 Got it.


----------



## LostTheTone

So, just looking at the site from my laptop today... Whoever thought it was a good idea to compress the user ID box to such an extent that if you joined the site on a day with 2 digits in it then it won't fit on one line should be publicly flogged. It does the same thing if you happen to have received a 4 digit number of likes, because now we have "reaction score". Example:





WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA?


----------



## ArtDecade

I'm just posting because I felt left out.


----------



## StevenC

LostTheTone said:


> So, just looking at the site from my laptop today... Whoever thought it was a good idea to compress the user ID box to such an extent that if you joined the site on a day with 2 digits in it then it won't fit on one line should be publicly flogged. It does the same thing if you happen to have received a 4 digit number of likes, because now we have "reaction score". Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA?


Who will be the first member to get their message count onto its own line? @HeHasTheJazzHands is my pick, but needs to change location to have the full set.


----------



## pondman

LostTheTone said:


> So, just looking at the site from my laptop today... Whoever thought it was a good idea to compress the user ID box to such an extent that if you joined the site on a day with 2 digits in it then it won't fit on one line should be publicly flogged. It does the same thing if you happen to have received a 4 digit number of likes, because now we have "reaction score". Example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA?



Jeez ! Have I been on here that long ? Bout time I got a life.


----------



## LostTheTone

pondman said:


> Jeez ! Have I been on here that long ? Bout time I got a life.



Have you considered that what you may really need is a new guitar?


----------



## ramses

Testing this thing  ... will the emoji show up?


----------



## LostTheTone

ramses said:


> Testing this thing  ... will the emoji show up?



 Which emoji did you want to show up


----------



## Hollowway

LostTheTone said:


> Which emoji did you want to show up


Can you update your sig with the pronunciation of tvatt? I'm good on the spelling now, but I'm not sure how to say it. If the new site is going to force Swedish upon me, I don't want to be limited to a reading vocabulary.


----------



## StevenC

ramses said:


> Testing this thing  ... will the emoji show up?


Interesting choices


----------



## LostTheTone

Hollowway said:


> Can you update your sig with the pronunciation of tvatt? I'm good on the spelling now, but I'm not sure how to say it. If the new site is going to force Swedish upon me, I don't want to be limited to a reading vocabulary.



ä is like an æ sound. 

I hope this helps


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Will look a little strange for the first 48 hours or so then will be the new normal.


----------



## Emperoff

IbanezDaemon said:


> Will look a little strange for the first 48 hours or so then will be the new normal.



After 48hrs, all points above stand. Bad design is bad design. Now, and tomorrow. I'm tired of reading everyone's signature


----------



## Seabeast2000

Can't you disable sigs? I don't see any.


----------



## TedEH

Nothing says modern like a cry-laugh emoji.


----------



## IbanezDaemon

Emperoff said:


> After 48hrs, all points above stand. Bad design is bad design. Now, and tomorrow. I'm tired of reading everyone's signature



No biggie for me. It's like every site that goes through a layout change. I get used to it super quick. YMMV.


----------



## SpaceDock

1/3rd of the screen is wasted on the right hand side, but at least I can be a sad kitty now


----------



## thebeesknees22

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can't you disable sigs? I don't see any.



Thank you sir!

I had no idea you could do that.


----------



## Empryrean

I was worried my computer was being crazy. glad to see this is an intended change O_O


----------



## ramses

I only have one complaint regarding the new look:

Signatures get confused with actual thread content.

Maybe a signature's font can be smaller, or a shade of gray that is less bright than te actual text of the message?


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> Can't you disable sigs? I don't see any.


The don't show on portrait on mobile. On a proper computer or landscape mobile they show.


----------



## nickgray

The grey text over the black background is really hard to read. It's like of those crazy dark themes for a text editor for when you're working in a pitch black room with the monitor brightness cranked all the way up. Can't think of any other reason for this trend. Lower your monitor brightness, people.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> The don't show on portrait on mobile. On a proper computer or landscape mobile they show.



Hmm, i'm on a PC now and have the sigs disabled in my preferences and don't see any.


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> Hmm, i'm on a PC now and have the sigs disabled in my preferences and don't see any.


Oh, dang, I didn't know that was possible!

EDIT: Just turned it off in my prefs, too. Thanks for the tip! (TWSS, lol)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Oh, dang, I didn't know that was possible!
> 
> EDIT: Just turned it off in my prefs, too. Thanks for the tip! (TWSS, lol)



NP, props to @ArtDecade for bringing this up a month or two ago and enlightening me to this option.


----------



## odibrom

This new site layout/design is interesting. I'll mirror the most of the "complains" many have already posted. Allow me to add a few new notes and recall those that need immediate action for the overall design stuff that could needs to be addressed and in no particular order:
*NEW* - When texting and selecting previously written text, the selection background is too dim for one to understand the selection. The selection background should be stronger against the general background.
*NEW* - When texting and formatting with (lets say) *BOLD*, the "B" button does get brighter, but it's not enough of a change for one to notice it. Have it underligned, overligned, change color to RED / YELLOW or something different than just another shade of grey/white. The same applies to all other text formating buttons.
*RECALL 1* - Text size when writing is too small.
*RECALL 2* - Posted text color is too dark and sigs are too bright, reverse that please.
*RECALL 3* - "List" options are nice and an important tool to organize written ideas, bring those back, either numbered and bullet, and with several levels of indentation.

Regarding ADDs, _maybe_ it's the browser I use (it sure is), I see *none,* no adds whatsoever either in Windows11 or in Android smartphone, and I'm no "contributor"...

Other than that, I welcome the change and the novelties,
1 - the new smillies/emoticons
2 - the possibility to DELETE the drafted reply text before posting anything
3 - the indicator that the draft is (being) saved (the green "light" that shows up on the floppy disk).
4 - The redo / undo options when texting
5 - the augmented "like" section with more options.
6 - the augmented text formatting options
7 - the "imgur" image gallery connection / image loading function...


----------



## /wrists

looks slick - not a fan of the "latest post" section in threads, but can make do


----------



## Alberto7

Tried it on the laptop.

I second most of the complaints, except it really doesn't bother me nearly as much.

The desktop site is very similar to the previous website.

The mobile website (on Android at least) in portrait mode is quite different looking. Not terrible, just different. I'll get used to it.

Overall, Iike the addition of new reaction emojis. This should take the like system a little closer to what the rep system probably intended to do, but in a more positive way.


----------



## Nlelith

narad said:


> Hover the Like button.


Doesn't work for me (Firefox, PC)

Also, some threads don't jump to new messages when opened.

And this is getting tiresome:


----------



## BMFan30

I haven't been on in a couple of weeks or so but when I logged in today, I had to double check the site I was on because it took me by surprise. Having been on for the last hour, I'm already used to it and actually prefer it more than the last version now. Great job to the staff that put it together!

The only vaguely negative thing I noticed is some jpegs don't translate too well as they show up as random characters with the .jpg tag but that was the case with certain posts before that so it may just be an image host service issue on my own or the posters end by default.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hollowway said:


> The don't show on portrait on mobile. On a proper computer or landscape mobile they show.


It's the superior way to view content online, really. Just look at all the videos shot in portrait mode over the last few years. These kids are on to something. 

Sarcasm aside this is actually how I use my phone 99% of the time.


----------



## StevenC

Am I missing something or are the bullet point options gone?


----------



## BlackMastodon

nickgray said:


> The grey text over the black background is really hard to read. It's like of those crazy dark themes for a text editor for when you're working in a pitch black room with the monitor brightness cranked all the way up. Can't think of any other reason for this trend. Lower your monitor brightness, people.


I believe in dark theme supremacy.


----------



## Andromalia

I'll add my voice to the "please make post text brighter, or at least brighter than the signatures" bandwagon.


----------



## Emperoff

BlackMastodon said:


> I believe in dark theme supremacy.



Me too. I just don't believe on hard to read dark fonts on dark themes


----------



## TedEH

Realizing now that in the page for watched threads, it doesn't sort unread stuff to the top, and this is throwing me off.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Eh. I can't block the pesky ads anymore.


----------



## Adieu

MASS DEFECT said:


> Eh. I can't block the pesky ads anymore.



Samsung browser can (for now).

That said, it looks baaaaaad on it. Lots of pinching and zooming involved and still gotta squint nonetheless. 

/FAIL


----------



## chipchappy

still looks like a forum, which is great


----------



## Lorcan Ward

On mobile the new colours give me bad eye strain in less than a minute. I’ve never experienced that before. Are there options for users to change font or colours?


----------



## High Plains Drifter

MASS DEFECT said:


> Eh. I can't block the pesky ads anymore.


Same here.. between the ads pinched in between the grey color posts and larger white sig lines, it's REALLY a clusterfuck to try to read. I can get used to the less than ideal round avatar pics and the new format configuration overall but scrolling thru posts is now no longer efficient nor enjoyable. I would guess that Admin is not going to hassle with addressing this but I'm beggin' here...* PLEASE consider fixing the comment vs sig line color/ size contrast by default ( so that people don't have to do it manually on every post)* *.* Seems the most prevalent complaint by most of the community at this point.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

High Plains Drifter said:


> Same here.. between the ads pinched in between the grey color posts and larger white sig lines, it's REALLY a clusterfuck to try to read. I can get used to the less than ideal round avatar pics and the new format configuration overall but scrolling thru posts is now no longer efficient nor enjoyable. I would guess that Admin is not going to hassle with addressing this but I'm beggin' here...* PLEASE consider fixing the comment vs sig line color/ size contrast by default ( so that people don't have to do it manually on every post)* *.* Seems the most prevalent complaint by most of the community at this point.



Yeah, the content is hard to read in this dark mode with a wall of ads in huge white boxes that take up a big space.


----------



## Leviathus

I liked the square avatars better and agree the text could be brighter, other than that no complaints.


----------



## odibrom

For those complaining about adds... BRAVE BROWSER, either for Windows or Android... eventually also for IOS and other Mac/Apple products...?


----------



## BMFan30

Leviathus said:


> I liked the square avatars better and agree the text could be brighter, other than that no complaints.


I like the gray text more than the bright white, which is admittedly giving me a headache.


----------



## odibrom

BMFan30 said:


> I like the gray text more than the bright white, which is admittedly giving me a headache.


sure, but having the sigs brighter is what is bothering most of us...


----------



## IwantTacos

Yo my default avatar looks like a fleshlight.


----------



## LostTheTone

IwantTacos said:


> Yo my default avatar looks like a fleshlight.



I mean... It makes a statement.


----------



## High Plains Drifter

LostTheTone said:


> I mean... It makes a statement.


Well, it does now!


----------



## Emperoff

Looks like fonts are white again. Yay!


----------



## TedEH

Anyone else suddenly getting a "Trending Threads Newsletter"? I definitely didn't sign up for a newsletter.


----------



## ixlramp

Accoun said:


> Eh, debatable. I believe having the text span the whole width of the screen is considered bad


Good point, extremely wide text areas are harder to read, and i realised this after i posted. So i retract that specific complaint. However ...


Accoun said:


> That being said, it disappears way too late when testing resizing the window


This is a problem.
Not hopeful the software provides a setting for it though.

And i will mention again the problem that the text in the posting field is too small. This is the only website i use i have to magnify.


----------



## gabito

TedEH said:


> Anyone else suddenly getting a "Trending Threads Newsletter"? I definitely didn't sign up for a newsletter.



Yeah, I'm getting those from SevenString, TGP, and some other guitar forums I'm a user of (and whose newsletters I was not subscribed to). I just got the emails and unsubscribed from the newsletters.

I'm guessing they updated the software for every "sister" site / forum and some settings got reset to their defaults.

OTOH I think the new forum works / looks great. I mean, it's almost the same as before, but a bit more modern, streamlined, or whatever.


----------



## TedEH

After a few days, most changes seem pretty inconsequential, but the highlight for unread watched threads is still too subtle. It's not obvious at a glance which ones are highlighted.


----------



## pondman

Looks ok to me now that the fonts are white again.


----------



## laxu

Several issues:

* Where the hell is the ability to make numbered or bulleted lists?
* Why is the post/comment toolbar truncated pointlessly, there's plenty of space to show them!
* The text size for writing posts is massively smaller than the text size of the comments themselves. For no good reason. I'm not writing for ants!


----------



## ElRay

CanserDYI said:


> Why the fuck is my page covered in ads now. This sucks.


This is definitely a problem. I abandoned MG.org after the new owner's last round of changes and their big FU to privacy.

Did anybody else lose the text selection color? It makes it very hard to edit posts. Why is that even being messed with? It should be left to the user's device's defaults.


----------



## LostTheTone

laxu said:


> * Where the hell is the ability to make numbered or bulleted lists?



Five important points:

Lists do work
You just have to type out the BBCode by hand
The BBCode is "list" and "/list" in square brackets
Then you put an * in square brackets ahead of each item
You can do sub-items apparently, because I made it do the hollow bullet point with extra indent but I don't know what I did to actually make that happen.

It looks like this:



(click to get fullsize)

And it is of course a pain in the arse


----------



## laxu

LostTheTone said:


> Five important points:
> 
> Lists do work
> You just have to type out the BBCode by hand
> The BBCode is "list" and "/list" in square brackets
> Then you put an * in square brackets ahead of each item
> You can do sub-items apparently, because I made it do the hollow bullet point with extra indent but I don't know what I did to actually make that happen.
> 
> It looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> (click to get fullsize)
> 
> And it is of course a pain in the arse


Yeah since the software afaik supports lists it should just be a button in there.

If some of you use Stylus or similar CSS stylesheet injector, here's some fixes:

.p-body-main.p-body-main--withSidebar {
display: block;
}

.p-body-content {
display: block;
}

.p-sidebarWrapper {
display: none;
}

.fr-box.fr-basic .fr-element {
font-size: 14px;
}

#qc-cmp2-container {
display: none;
}

This code will hide the useless side "latest posts" section and expand the thread list to full width of its container. It will also set edit box text size to 14 pixels like in comments and will also hide that stupid "Privacy" button we EU users see.


----------



## LostTheTone

laxu said:


> Yeah since the software afaik supports lists it should just be a button in there.
> 
> If some of you use Stylus or similar CSS stylesheet injector, here's some fixes:
> 
> .p-body-main.p-body-main--withSidebar {
> display: block;
> }
> 
> .p-body-content {
> display: block;
> }
> 
> .p-sidebarWrapper {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> .fr-box.fr-basic .fr-element {
> font-size: 14px;
> }
> 
> #qc-cmp2-container {
> display: none;
> }
> 
> This code will hide the useless side "latest posts" section and expand the thread list to full width of its container. It will also set edit box text size to 14 pixels like in comments and will also hide that stupid "Privacy" button we EU users see.



I can confirm that this fine man's CSS does work as advertised in Stylus


----------



## spudmunkey

Emperoff said:


> Looks like fonts are white again. Yay!





pondman said:


> Looks ok to me now that the fonts are white again.








I will say, I LOVE the abillity to re-size images after I've pasted them into the post text box. I'll need to test to see if there's a way to do it on mobile, especially with attached files. Mobile screenshots are HUGE.

I would also say that the current biggest annoyances for me are:

how small the text is in the post text box.
 the faint highlight for selected text in the post text box
 The too-subtle difference between read and unread posts in my notifications drop-down.


----------



## Emperoff

spudmunkey said:


> View attachment 103137
> 
> 
> 
> I will say, I LOVE the abillity to re-size images after I've pasted them into the post text box. I'll need to test to see if there's a way to do it on mobile, especially with attached files. Mobile screenshots are HUGE.
> 
> I would also say that the current biggest annoyances for me are:
> 
> how small the text is in the post text box.
> the faint highlight for selected text in the post text box
> The too-subtle difference between read and unread posts in my notifications drop-down.



Let's not split hairs, shall we? They are back to the color they were before, which is what matters


----------



## Nlelith

Just reporting in to say that Cloudflare issues seem to be fixed now.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Lorcan Ward said:


> On mobile the new colours give me bad eye strain in less than a minute. I’ve never experienced that before. Are there options for users to change font or colours?



New font is much easier on the eyes. No more eye strain!

Delete social media and 99% of the internet and I wouldn't care but I was getting worried I couldn't use this forum anymore.


----------



## CanserDYI

Lorcan Ward said:


> New font is much easier on the eyes. No more eye strain!
> 
> Delete social media and 99% of the internet and I wouldn't care but I was getting worried I couldn't use this forum anymore.


No joke, literally only place I frequent anymore. Sometimes the kiesel BBS but no fb twitter insta etc. Just work and SSO.


----------



## CanserDYI

Why does it always send me to the second to last page when I select the most recent post in the thread from the list? Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## odibrom

CanserDYI said:


> Why does it always send me to the second to last page when I select the most recent post in the thread from the list? Anyone else having this issue?



... because we are posting super fast and when you open the page some else has already made a huge number of posts on side conversations? This site is popular, crowded actually, haven't you noticed? 

Joking aside, the text box when writing should be re-formated on the following points.

TEXT SIZE and FONT should match the one posted.
WE NEED BULLETS and NUMBERED LISTS without having to code everything not all of us know those languages
TEXT SELECTION AREA needs more contrast, either on PC/Mac (?) as on mobile


----------



## Nlelith

Cloudflare errors are back again.


----------



## spudmunkey

I know the website dynamically adjusts to browser window size, but on the "new posts" screen, I think the "Latest Posts" section on the right side of the screen hangs on for way-to-long when shrinking the window. If I want to have two tabs open side-by-side on my 16:10 monitor, it looks something like this:






If I manually shrink the website down just a little bit further, the "Latest Posts" window goes away, and the other info snaps to the window's full width, and is perfectly readable. This is the same screen, just narrowed a little bit more:


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Why does it always send me to the second to last page when I select the most recent post in the thread from the list? Anyone else having this issue?


Yep. It's irritating. I also hate how if I'm on the last page of a thread, and want to back up a page, it has only the ... there instead of the page before it. Like, it'll say, "1 2 3 4 ...458". I think it SHOULD say, "1...456, 457, 458" if you're on 458, because the odds of you wanting to go to page 457 are way higher than wanting to go to page 2.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yep. It's irritating. I also hate how if I'm on the last page of a thread, and want to back up a page, it has only the ... there instead of the page before it. Like, it'll say, "1 2 3 4 ...458". I think it SHOULD say, "1...456, 457, 458" if you're on 458, because the odds of you wanting to go to page 457 are way higher than wanting to go to page 2.


Am I misunderstanding something, or am I seeing something different than you are?


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Am I misunderstanding something, or am I seeing something different than you are?
> View attachment 103552


Yeah, you’re seeing something different. This particular page only shows the 1 and the 8 (rather than the 2 and 3 I usually see) but here’s what I have on this page:


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, you’re seeing something different. This particular page only shows the 1 and the 8 (rather than the 2 and 3 I usually see) but here’s what I have on this page:
> View attachment 103556



Gotcha, I was on desktop, but I see what you're talking about on mobile. Both in portrait and, annoyingly, even in landscape.


----------



## WarMachine

Only gripe i have is the default text size when typing. Looks like its at like, 4 loll.


----------



## Hollowway

spudmunkey said:


> Am I misunderstanding something, or am I seeing something different than you are?
> View attachment 103552


I grabbed a screen shot of kind of what I’m talking about. On the phone it shows page 1, then … then the last page (which I’m on). If I click the … it always autopopulates a page that is not the prior one, it instead further into the middle. Which is odd. I can manually change it, but logically I’m not going to want to jump back several pages.


----------



## Crungy

Ahh yes I see that too. I do prefer that to the old version where it didn't highlight what page you were currently on and at times it was a guess as to what page you're on.


----------



## Hollowway

Man, I’m on the fence about the new heart-eyes reaction emoji. Like, I feel a regular heart emoji says, “totally on the same page as you,” or, “I love that.” But the heart-eyes one on here is so over the top it’s saying, “I’m ready to drop everything, move in with you, and have your children.” Like, someone just commented on an NGD thread, “So stoked for you, man. Glad you finally found one!” So I had to just do the Like reaction, lest he think I’m an overly caffeinated, lonely lunatic.


----------



## spudmunkey

I see it being used more like "I love the thing in that photo you've attached!" and less like "I love you because of that thing in the picture you've attached!"


----------



## LostTheTone

spudmunkey said:


> I see it being used more like "I love the thing in that photo you've attached!" and less like "I love you because of that thing in the picture you've attached!"



Personally I see it as "DTF?"


----------



## Alberto7

Hollowway said:


> Man, I’m on the fence about the new heart-eyes reaction emoji. Like, I feel a regular heart emoji says, “totally on the same page as you,” or, “I love that.” But the heart-eyes one on here is so over the top it’s saying, “I’m ready to drop everything, move in with you, and have your children.” Like, someone just commented on an NGD thread, “So stoked for you, man. Glad you finally found one!” So I had to just do the Like reaction, lest he think I’m an overly caffeinated, lonely lunatic.





LostTheTone said:


> Personally I see it as "DTF?"



Someone had to say it 

I have to agree though, I feel dirty every time I use it


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Man, I’m on the fence about the new heart-eyes reaction emoji. Like, I feel a regular heart emoji says, “totally on the same page as you,” or, “I love that.” But the heart-eyes one on here is so over the top it’s saying, “I’m ready to drop everything, move in with you, and have your children.” Like, someone just commented on an NGD thread, “So stoked for you, man. Glad you finally found one!” So I had to just do the Like reaction, lest he think I’m an overly caffeinated, lonely lunatic.



yes, it reminds me of something along the lines of those chalk heart valentines candies with a crushy saying on it.


----------



## Hollowway

Lulz at you guys leaving that react on my post.  

@spudmunkey for photos, I would totally think along the lines you did. But if someone writes a post that says, “hey guys, I’ve had a difficult few days, but I want you to know that you guys make it easier to get through every day by talking about music with me,” it feels too low-key to just Like it. But it seems wildly inappropriate to Crazy Heart Eye it.


----------



## spudmunkey

Hollowway said:


> Lulz at you guys leaving that react on my post.
> 
> @spudmunkey for photos, I would totally think along the lines you did. But if someone writes a post that says, “hey guys, I’ve had a difficult few days, but I want you to know that you guys make it easier to get through every day by talking about music with me,” it feels too low-key to just Like it. But it seems wildly inappropriate to Crazy Heart Eye it.



Yeah, definitely needs another option. Something that says, like, "I appreciate you. You're OK."


----------



## CanserDYI

I dunno, heart eyes seems fine to me, but the old tongue out wink "nah nah na boo boo" smiley now looks sexual and off to me.


----------



## Hollowway

I don’t know when I was given this power, but I can now see into the future. WTF, hahaha


----------



## NickS

Wouldn't that be cool if you could see in to the future, and the only thing you did with that power is see what SSO likes you were gonna get


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Hollowway said:


> I don’t know when I was given this power, but I can now see into the future. WTF, hahaha
> 
> View attachment 107615


----------



## Hollowway

NickS said:


> Wouldn't that be cool if you could see in to the future, and the only thing you did with that power is see what SSO likes you were gonna get


Almost a monkey paw thing. Or the world’s lamest sidekick superpower.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Hollowway said:


> Almost a monkey paw thing. Or the world’s lamest sidekick superpower.



The script to work that power into a Marvel story would be something.


----------



## Hollowway

Seabeast2000 said:


> The script to work that power into a Marvel story would be something.


@NickS ’s post actually reminded me of Sky High, with the not-so-useful superpowers of the sidekicks. I’ll be Forum Seer Boy. If only I’d picked a financial forum, like Biff would have!


----------



## Bodes

Quick, someone post the winning lottery numbers and tag @Hollowway in the post. Then they can purchase the winning ticket ahead of the draw I'll split the winnings with you.


----------



## ElRay

Hollowway said:


> ... the world’s lamest sidekick superpower.


Quick Substance Abuse Boy, the villain is getting away!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

The spam is getting out of hand. It'd help if @Alex would bring back the whole "no posting links until you have a certain number of posts" setup, or something to mitigate it.


----------



## odibrom

KnightBrolaire said:


> The spam is getting out of hand. It'd help if @Alex would bring back the whole "no posting links until you have a certain number of posts" setup, or something to mitigate it.


If that is possible, I support it 100%


----------



## Seabeast2000

KnightBrolaire said:


> The spam is getting out of hand. It'd help if @Alex would bring back the whole "no posting links until you have a certain number of posts" setup, or something to mitigate it.



That or just a 1 day post buffer, maybe. Create account, wait a day or three then you can post bro.


----------



## odibrom

Seabeast2000 said:


> That or just a 1 day post buffer, maybe. Create account, wait a day or three then you can post bro.


That could work as well...


----------



## ixlramp

KnightBrolaire said:


> The spam is getting out of hand.




9 spam threads today, from new members who joined within the last day, some only minutes ago, and able to post links in their first post.
I cannot remember the spam thread problem being this bad.

Please do something about this


----------



## eaeolian

The number of spam posts you see is tiny compared to the number that show up for moderation. The filter is actually getting about 80% of them, from a top of my head calculation. The problem isn't just here, either.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I get a laugh reading the thread titles unsure if it’s spam or a new poster asking a really odd question


----------



## bostjan

Lorcan Ward said:


> I get a laugh reading the thread titles unsure if it’s spam or a new poster asking a really odd question


Some guitar manufacturer releases some sort of product called a "gummy" and then endorses an artist with initials "CBD" and then watch the spam filter explode.


----------



## TedEH

I occasionally like to play a fun game of spam-gibberish-vs-new-Ibanez-model.


----------



## ixlramp

ixlramp said:


> Please do something about this


Sorry if that came across the wrong way, my mood is actually good-humoured exasperation, i should have added a LOL, like this  
Also, i am not suggesting nothing is being done. I was surprised new members did not have restricted permissions, thinking those might help to deter spammers.
I used to be an admin for the 'subcontrabassist' ERB forum, i know what it is like


----------



## Emperoff

Not sure if it's a problem on my end, but it's driving me crazy...

Does anyone else have problems hovering the mouse over the forum navigation links? For example for this thread, right at the top:

Forums -> Site Updates & Support -> Site News & Support
I find that when I want to go back to the previous page, the link doesn't recognize the mouse properly when I want to click, and I have to point it like almost out of the links for it to work. It's a pain in the ass! Looks like the clicking area is of 1-2 pixels height tops.

The issue seems to be desktop-only problem.


----------

